# Help me delete a channel



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm trying to delete an off air channel from my custom guide but it just won't go away. The box is un-checked but when I input channel 61 the SD version always comes on the screen. It's not ruining my life but it seems strange to me.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i wonder if it can be deleted from the off-air channel scan section?

i'm not at home so i can't look and tell you, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Makes sense - if you're punching in 61 on your remote. Not allowing a channel to show on your EPG (de-selecting it) does not keep you from accessing it via the remote's numbers keys. 

However, if it's still showing up on you EPG after you've de-selected it, then it doesn't make sense.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

inazsully said:


> I'm trying to delete an off air channel from my custom guide but it just won't go away. The box is un-checked but when I input channel 61 the SD version always comes on the screen. It's not ruining my life but it seems strange to me.


The only way to get it to go to the HD channel instead of the SD is to lock out the SD channel using channel locks.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I went into the custom channel list (that's the one I use) and went to modify and un selected the sd version of the channel. It does not show up on the guide but when I push the number the sd version comes up anyway. I said channel 61 earlier, I meant channel 45 but that's besides the point. It seems that when I uncheck the sd box version it should be eliminated from the custom memory, correct?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

It used to be that leaving a channel out of a favorites list would work that way. The problem was too many people would have timers set and switch to a list that didn't inlcude the channel for the timer so they missed the recording so Dish changed he way favorite lists works.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

inazsully said:


> I went into the custom channel list (that's the one I use) and went to modify and un selected the sd version of the channel. It does not show up on the guide but when I push the number the sd version comes up anyway. I said channel 61 earlier, I meant channel 45 but that's besides the point. It seems that when I uncheck the sd box version it should be eliminated from the custom memory, correct?


I have the SD locals from Dish but never watch them. The only reason I have them is for the program guide info. After I locked them all out in channel locks the local HD channel comes on by default when I press one of our local channel numbers instead of the SD channel.

Like HDG said above it doesn't matter if they are in your guide or not if you press a channel number that channel will come on unless it is locked out.

All of my TV tuners are the same way. Even though I delete the analog channel from the scanned channel list it still comes on if I press the channel number. Unfortunately my TV's don't have channel locks.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

That's my point. The SD channel is locked out (I think) yet it still comes on when I press 45. It does not show up on the guide. My unchecking the sd 45 box does that not lock it out?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

inazsully said:


> That's my point. The SD channel is locked out (I think) yet it still comes on when I press 45. It does not show up on the guide. My unchecking the sd 45 box does that not lock it out?


Did you HIDE the Locked Out channel? And did you LOCK the system. Both need to be done according to my 211 (wife is using the 622).


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

inazsully said:


> That's my point. The SD channel is locked out (I think) yet it still comes on when I press 45. It does not show up on the guide. My unchecking the sd 45 box does that not lock it out?


I believe you are talking about the channel guide setup. Channel locks are under locks in the main menu.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

JeffN9 said:


> I believe you are talking about the channel guide setup. Channel locks are under locks in the main menu.


Jeff makes a valid point. And to do that, you have to establish a password, lock the system with it, lock the channel, and hide the locked out channels from view. The system lock out is necessary if you later decide to unlock the channel(s).


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Look in Menu, System Setup, Local Channels, Channel Display, and try "HD only" or "HD and SD" priority so that when you type 45 you get the HD Channel. On my 622 I have "HD and SD" selected and when I type a channel number it goes to the HD channel.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

glad to see someone else offered up a suggestion..  i was going to suggest a long strip of masking tape to cover the channel up when you have the channel guide up on the screen. Ofcourse I realize there are some drawbacks....


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sorahl said:


> glad to see someone else offered up a suggestion..  i was going to suggest a long strip of masking tape to cover the channel up when you have the channel guide up on the screen. Ofcourse I realize there are some drawbacks....


:icon_lol:

:backtotop


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you. Going to the lock setup took care of the problem. It does make me wonder why they even have a channel "edit" setting on the guide set up though. By the way. Having the locals in my guide provides me with three extra HD channels not available from Dish. Smallville and Supernatural in HD is awesome.


----------



## manzelmo (Apr 16, 2008)

I've tried locking out SD channels so only the HD appears, but then I have issues with recorded HD shows not listing in MY DVR list. It doesn't even prompt me to enter the password to view the listing.


----------

